# Traction Control. Competition mode?



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

A 'vette buddy of mine and I were discussing the GTO traction control. He mentioned on the 'vette that if you turn traction control off, then hold the button for about 10 seconds when turning it back on, that you enter a "competition mode" intended for racing. Anyone know anything about this? I tried it for S&G's on the goat and did not see any visual indication that it works.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Russ2005 said:


> A 'vette buddy of mine and I were discussing the GTO traction control. He mentioned on the 'vette that if you turn traction control off, then hold the button for about 10 seconds when turning it back on, that you enter a "competition mode" intended for racing. Anyone know anything about this? I tried it for S&G's on the goat and did not see any visual indication that it works.


With the C5 with stability control you need to hold the button for about 10 seconds. On my C6, the first button push puts it into competition mode. The GTO does not have this. The difference is the Vette with competition mode has stability control. In competition mode it reduces the intervention of the stability control and turns off traction control. You can also turn the nannies off completely in the Vette. The GTO does not have a stability control, so you don't need the "trick" competition mode.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Got it! Thanks for the explanation fergy


----------

